
Airbnb launches $50000 guarantee‎. - sinzone
http://blog.airbnb.com/peace-of-mind-guaranteed
======
dgreensp
> The birth of Airbnb is a unique story. But the founding of our company
> simply does not compare to recent events.

Weird way to open; what does this even mean?

~~~
neworbit
"A whole lot of people who had never heard of airbnb have recently heard of it
as a tool for burglars to get into your house."

Understandably, the AirBNB guys are trying to change that impression ASAP

------
mtogo
I'm sorry it took such an event to get airbnb to change their policies, but
i'm glad they've added a warranty of some sort and changed their verification
practices.

They handled the situation with EJ badly, but this move shows that they are
probably a good company at heart and care about their customers.

